# "Hedgehog Concept" from the book 'Good to Great'



## Showtime Tee's (May 12, 2008)

I just finished reading _Good to Great_ by Jim Collins which brought up the interesting idea of the “hedgehog concept,” based on a story of a fox and a hedgehog. The fox is a cunning creature that comes up with many ideas to prey on the hedgehog, while the hedgehog knows one thing very well. As the fox unleashes its newest plan, the hedgehog curls up into its spikes and always thwarts the fox. As an example from the text, Abbott lost the chance to be the best pharmaceutical company, but they seized the opportunity to excel at creating products that contribute to cost-effective health care. “The Hedgehog concept is not a goal to be the best, a strategy to be the best, an intention to be the best, a plan to be the best. It is an understanding of what you can be the best at. The distinction is absolutely crucial…For a hedgehog; anything that does not somehow relate to the hedgehog idea holds no relevance."

Personally, I have just started out a “funny t-shirt” website with a target market of kids aged 14-24 who go to parties. As a college student, I feel that I understand this target market very well and feel that I can access them easier than most. My question related to the hedgehog concept is that realistically I don’t think I can ascend to the very best in the “funny t-shirt” market, although I feel that I can become one of the best in a niche of “party t-shirts.” My concern is that I don’t want to detract from customers looking for “funny t-shirts” when it comes to using SEO for my website. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My question related to the hedgehog concept is that realistically I don’t think I can ascend to the very best in the “funny t-shirt” market, although I feel that I can become one of the best in a niche of “party t-shirts.” My concern is that I don’t want to detract from customers looking for “funny t-shirts” when it comes to using SEO for my website. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.



I would suggest focusing on a smaller niche than "funny" t-shirts. Maybe drinking t-shirts or party t-shirts (if that's even the term someone would search for). You definitely want to narrow down the market smaller than the very competitive "funny" t-shirts. Maybe "crazy" or "bar" or some other term that describes the people in that demographic.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

its a good book, read it for a public administration class. Your right though hit your target market hard. Where do these kids look on the net and what do they search for ( drinking games, recipes, costume ideas). These are some things that came to my mind.


----------



## dyingdecade (Apr 27, 2008)

First off, Good To Great is an amazing book and I definitely think that everyone starting a business should read it.

Secondly, I agree with Rodney that you should probably try to focus on a smaller niche than 'funny t-shirts'. That's just such a huge market that you probably won't capture much at all, and will get lost in a sea of others. While you can definitely still use this term in your SEO, I wouldn't focus only on it.


----------



## OperationSackTap (Nov 13, 2008)

as a "offensive" shirt business I know what you're talking about. I have surfed the net and likely been on about 45-50 truly offensive apparel sites, so it's hard to sit back and try to come up with something original to offend people with. If you stick to a small niche of a genre you can at least try and corenr that market for example "No Fear, Bum Equipment, Road kill Cafe, etc.)

So yeah I think it would be a lot easier if you stuck with a college theme idea (beer pong, freshmen 15, yadda yadda yadda) but at the same time make sure you visit the pages of your competition and offer something they don't.


----------



## imahottee (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree, it's a fantastic book. Another one you guys might consider is John Assaraf's "The Answer." 

There are things in it that are a little woo-woo, but I find his focus on the mindset of the entrepreneur to be really insightful.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great book, I need to start reading 'Built to Last' also by Jim Collins. That book was written before good to great but as the author states he should have written 'Good to Great' first. On the subject of niche, I decided to focus on the poker community because I like poker and there is a void of tasteless designs in that area. However, I went further and created a story behind my brand. I created a comic series as a marketing tool to promote my brand. I'm getting my shirts made right now and I have to put the tags on them but check them out when I'm done.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Do something different! There's a million crappy joke t-shirt sites out there, and we don't need another one.

Focusing on college humor and party shirt is a great start. Give out free bottle openers with every shirt, sponsor parties, be where your customers are. 

Taste in design is subject and all you have to do to succeed is define who your customer is, what they like, and ways of reaching them with your product. 

Also if you aren't a designer get someone to do the art. Go to emptees.com and find an artist.


----------

